# Moving on



## akjeff (Oct 17, 2021)

Well, I bid farewell to my trusty old Craftsman Commercial 12x36 today. Been a great lathe, and an excellent learning experience over the past 20+ years. Going to a good home, that of my buddy Steve, who also bought my Rockwell 21-100 mill a couple years ago. So, they'll be shop mates once again! Making room for a Summit 1440B that's on it's way. Hopefully, it will be here in about two weeks or so. 

Really appreciate all I've learned on here, and will still check this thread, as I'll always have a soft spot for these lathes. If I had the space, I would have kept it, but that was simply not practical.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 17, 2021)

wow looks in great shape...


----------



## akjeff (Oct 17, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> wow looks in great shape...


Thanks. It was a one owner machine when I bought it, and it looked virtually brand new. I've tried to take good care of it, and the new owner certainly will as well. Should go on making parts for another 20+ years.


----------



## brino (Oct 17, 2021)

It is great to know that a machine is passed on to someone that will treasure it like you have!
It makes it easier to part with.
I suppose that machine tools are even harder to come by in Alaska.

Your photos also remind me that I need to transfer the gas from the lawn mower to the snow blower soon.
.....that and the +4 deg. C. last night.......

-brino


----------



## akjeff (Oct 17, 2021)

brino said:


> It is great to know that a machine is passed on to someone that will treasure it like you have!
> It makes it easier to part with.
> I suppose that machine tools are even harder to come by in Alaska.
> 
> ...


Yes, it going to a great home helps for sure. Machine tools are very hard to come by up here, and used prices are insanely high. Usually cheaper to buy machines from the Lower 48, and have them shipped up, which is what I'm doing. Sometimes you can get lucky on a fairly priced local machine, but it could take years, depending on what you're looking for. One thing I hadn't factored in was the trucking shortage situation. Shipping this lathe from the Midwest to Seattle, ended up being about 50% higher than when I shipped a mill of similar cubes and weight a couple years ago. The ocean freight from Seattle to Anchorage hasn't changed much, if at all. Won't sleep well, until it is safely in my shop. Having machines shipped up here, is rather stressful to me. It was crated extremely well, so barring any forklift disasters, should arrive in good shape, hopefully.

And yes, sadly it is snowblower season!


----------



## f350ca (Oct 17, 2021)

I have your future lathe's big brother, a Summit 16 x 80. Been a great machine, hope you enjoy yours.
Mine came uncrated, only bolted to a really heavy timber skid. They'd only release it from the warehouse on a flat bed truck, where it could be chained down and tarped 

Greg


----------



## akjeff (Oct 17, 2021)

f350ca said:


> I have your future lathe's big brother, a Summit 16 x 80. Been a great machine, hope you enjoy yours.
> Mine came uncrated, only bolted to a really heavy timber skid. They'd only release it from the warehouse on a flat bed truck, where it could be chained down and tarped
> 
> Greg


Good to hear your happy with yours! That 16x80 must be a beast! Hell this "little" 1440 is around 3500 pounds, yours must be 6000+ and 12' long! The one I bought is from 1999 and a one owner machine. Fingers crossed. They don't import these Bulgarian made 1440B's anymore. The present day 1440 is made in Taiwan( I think, somewhere in Asia ) and about 1000 pounds lighter.


----------



## f350ca (Oct 17, 2021)

Was about 2005 I bought mine. Made in Bulgaria. Very good fit and finish. Think it was 6400 pounds. 10 hp spindle motor, nothing slows it down. Huge range of metric and imperial threads, down to 1/4 tpi. Uses a clutch for forward and reverse with braking, very nice arrangement. 20 - 2000 rpm.

Greg


----------



## akjeff (Oct 17, 2021)

f350ca said:


> Was about 2005 I bought mine. Made in Bulgaria. Very good fit and finish. Think it was 6400 pounds. 10 hp spindle motor, nothing slows it down. Huge range of metric and imperial threads, down to 1/4 tpi. Uses a clutch for forward and reverse with braking, very nice arrangement. 20 - 2000 rpm.
> 
> Greg


Mine sounds like it has the same basic features as yours, just half the size and power! The seller said it cuts the largest assortment of threads of any lathe he's ever seen. Clutched forward and reverse, footbrake, and a rapid joystick for the carriage and cross. I'm installing a 10hp Phase Perfect to power it( and any future machines ). All three motors on it are 3P, so a VFD on each wasn't super practical, and I'm not a fan of RPC's.


----------



## f350ca (Oct 18, 2021)

Now thats a coincidence, I run mine with a Phase Perfect as well. Again nice units, most of the time silent, till you work it hard and the fan comes on. Keep meaning to add an indicator light, its been left on a few times.
Only nuisance with the lathe is having to shift a gear in the end cover to cut 11 1/2 tpi. The manual doesn't describe that operation very well. lol

Greg


----------



## akjeff (Nov 6, 2021)

The Craftsman's replacement finally arrived today, and much to learn!


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 6, 2021)

wow, good luck with that. learning curve is right.


----------



## brino (Nov 6, 2021)

12x36 to 14x40 doesn't sound like such a huge change, but WOW .....That looks like a huge upgrade!

Congratulations!

Nice clean, bright shop space too!

-brino


----------



## f350ca (Nov 6, 2021)

Looks GREAT, congratulations.
Like mine, the chip pan has to come out the back. In a shop as crowded as mine thats a real pain.

Greg


----------



## akjeff (Nov 6, 2021)

f350ca said:


> Looks GREAT, congratulations.
> Like mine, the chip pan has to come out the back. In a shop as crowded as mine thats a real pain.
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg! Yes the chip pan definitely was a factor in placement, as was the electrical panel, which also faces to the rear. Luckily, there was a good spot for it that allowed access to both.


----------



## vintageiron (Dec 22, 2021)

I've got the same Commercial Craftsman 12-36 as you just sold. Its been my 'spare' lathe for many years. I got mine new in the box but around 11 years old at the time. A local company had bought several of them and put a few in storage. I have the original invoice for mine, sold in 1975, it came with the original manual, crate, and even a Sears Commercial Tool catalog for that year. 
My uncle gave $100 for it through a buddy of his that worked for that company. they were re-allocating the storage space where that and few other machines were being stored for future use. They offered the equipment to employees for cheap. 

I put it together for the first time in the late 80's. 
It don't see a lot of use but comes in handy.

As far as getting used to a new machine, its not as bad as it may first seem. you'll be surprised how fast you pick up on how to run a new machine. 
The only machine I ever ran that was really confusing was an imported offbrand 16-60 variable speed 3 phase lathe they bought at work. 
The biggest issue was that the thing could be reversed both mechanically and electrically. You had to really pay attention to what you were doing when running that one. It didn't stick around for long, the boss himself crashed it pretty bad one day and did a ton of damage, after fixing it it got sold and replaced with a more conventional Clausing unit.


----------

